# Only 32 ROPs on GTX 970?



## rodneyhchef (Oct 2, 2014)

I also saw a screenshot reporting 32 rops on another review site

(this wasn't the one i originally found but I can't find it now)

http://www.cowcotland.com/articles/1724-2/carte-graphique-msi-gtx-970-twin-frozr-v.html


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 2, 2014)

The current public version of GPU-Z misreports the ROPs. They are indeed 64. The next release will fix that.


----------



## rodneyhchef (Oct 3, 2014)

ok Great!


----------

